# Coder Position Springfield, MA



## Valerie813 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Fellow Coders!

We are interviewing for a full time surgical coder for a large, busy orthopedic practice in Springfield, MA. We are looking for a highly motivated, organized person to add to our coding team.  Must be a certified coder with at least two years coding experience, with the ability to manage multiple tasks and projects, along with excellent communication skills. Our department is under new management and this is the perfect time to join our outstanding team. If you are looking for a an engaging place to work, please send resume to the Director of Human Resources, New England Orthopedic Surgeons, 300 Birnie Ave., Suite 201, Springfield, MA 01107 or fax to 413-788-0840, or e-mail humanresources@neortho.com.


----------

